# Calling all Bell & Ross owners in Singapore and Malaysia!



## taykokchoon (Aug 15, 2008)

Dear fellow Forum members,

I am KokChoon Tay, an active watch enthusiast from Singapore  Some of you might have already known that Bell & Ross (one of the banner sponsors here) received extremely good support from local communities in Singapore and Malaysia. As such, the authorized dealer (FJ Benjamin) decided to form a club exclusively for owners of B&R watches....

********

F J Benjamin (Singapore) Pte Ltd and F J Benjamin (M) Sdn Bhd, the authorized distributors of Bell & Ross in the Asia Pacific region, are excited to announce the creation of a very exclusive and first-ever 'Bell & Ross Club' for Bell & Ross owners in Singapore and Malaysia! To thank you for your loyal support, here is what you can expect from being a Bell & Ross Club Member:

• Periodic updates on Bell & Ross developments 
• Intimate gatherings for sharing and feedback sessions amongst members
• You may even have a chance to get up close and personal with Mr Carlos Rosillo, CEO of Bell & Ross

To register, simply email to; 
[email protected] (for Singapore owners) 
[email protected] (for Malaysia owners)

with the following information:

1. Your full name (Last name, First name) 
2. Your IC no. and age 
3. Your gender 
4. Your mailing address 
5. Your contact number 
6. Your preferred contact email address 
7. Your occupation 
8. The Bell & Ross model(s) you own 
9. Serial numbers of your Bell & Ross watch(es) 
10. Where did you purchase your Bell & Ross watch(es)

Please do not hesitate to email [email protected] (for Singapore owners) or [email protected] (for Malaysia owners) should you have any queries.

We look forward to hearing from you.

Thank you!

KokChoon :thanks
on behalf of FJ Benjamin Singapore & Malaysia

p.s. to the moderator, please amend the post accordingly if you see any problem with this or you may contact me or the above emails directly for any other information or clarification. Thank you for your kind assistance


----------

